# Gaming Headset mit Bluetooth



## KenThomsen (7. April 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich möchte ein Gaming-Headset kaufen, welches ich auch per Bluetooth mit z.B. dem Handy verbinden kann. 

Das spezielle Problem:

Ich habe vor mir ein neues Headset für das Telefon und Handy zu kaufen. Eines, welches ich per Bluetooth mit dem Telefon verbinden kann und mit dem ich mich frei in der Wohnung bewegen kann. Da ich gerne im gleichen Zuge ein deutlich besseres Gaming Headset (Xbox One und PC) kaufen möchte aber auch oft und viel telefoniere (und wir im Rahmen der Corona-Krise ja so oder so deutlich mehr im Home Office sitzen...) möchte ich ein Gerät kaufen, welches beiden Anforderungen genügt. 

Im Internet und dem Forum habe ich nun alles durchsucht aber ich bin nicht fündig geworden. Es gibt viele Tests und Kaufberatungen, die zwar sehr gut sind, allerdings finde ich immer nur Head sets, welche entwerder per Klinkenkabel oder, wenn wireles, dan per USB mit dem PC und der Xbox zu verbinden sind. Ich finde kein Headset, welches auch einen Bluetoothempfänger besitzt. 

Da das Telefon keinen Klinkeneingang hat, ist auch die Lösung über die bei den meisten Headsets mitgelieferten Kabel keine Lösung für mich.

*Meine Frage lautet nun: Kennt irgendjemand ein gutes Gaming Headset, welches ebenfalls einen Bluetooth Empfänger besitzt, mit dem ich zocken aber auch mal telefonieren kann?*

Ich bin kein Profi-Gamer. Sorry, also falls ich die Frage stelle und die Profis hier wissen, dass es ein solches Gerät schlichtweg nicht gibt. Dann muss ich mir eben zwei Geräte kaufen. Da ich aber beruflich und privat viel telefoiere und auch viel Unterwegs bin, wäre es schon eine feine Sache, wenn es da etwas gibt.


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!!

Gruß KT


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2020)

Muss es denn EIN Headset sein? Und was willst du den ausgeben?


----------



## KenThomsen (10. April 2020)

Der Preis spielt zugegebenermassen keine Rolle. Es wäre natürlich toll, wenn es EIN Headset ist... aber ich ahne schon, dass das nichts wird ...


----------



## svd (10. April 2020)

Naja, es gibt schon diverse Headsets, wo das möglich ist. ZB. das "SteelSeries Arctis 9X" oder evtl. das "HyperX Cloud MIX".


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2020)

KenThomsen schrieb:


> Der Preis spielt zugegebenermassen keine Rolle. Es wäre natürlich toll, wenn es EIN Headset ist... aber ich ahne schon, dass das nichts wird ...



Die Frage ist halt, ob du nicht einen "guten" Kopfhörer mit Kabel nimmst und für DIE Dinge, wo "mobil" wichtig ist, aber der Sound nicht ganz so wichtig ist, ein Bluetooth-Teil. Denn dann hättest du für die wichtigen Dinge einen richtig guten Sound. zB statt Headset mit BT für zB 150€ nimmst du nen Kopfhörer, der 100e kostet und nen besseren Klang hat als das 150€-BT-Headset, und dazu noch für "mobil" ein 50€-BT-Headset. Vor allem falls das BT-Teil eh nur zum telefonieren ist, würde ich das eher so machen. 

Für PC und Konsole darf es aber ja so oder so eine Kabelverbindung sein, oder? Man muss da auch aufpassen: manche Kopfhörer haben vlt. Bluetooth und auch nen Stecker, aber das Mic geht vlt nur per Bluetooth, d.h für PC/Konsole klappt das nicht per Kabel.


----------



## svd (11. April 2020)

Persönlich mag ich diese "Gaming-Headest" auch nicht wirklich.

Ich würde daher zu einem Kopfhörer mit 3,5mm-Klinkenanschluss für ein abnehmbares Audiokabel greifen, etwa dem "Philips Fidelio X2". 
Dazu passt das "V-MODA Boompro" sehr gut. Mit dem Mikro and den Kopfhörer und Controller gestöpselt, kannst du dich relativ frei bewegen.
Möchtest du den Kopfhörer zum Telefonieren verwenden, könntest du einen Bluetooth-Empfänger in die 3,5mm-Buchse stecken.
(Im Auto als Freisprechanlage verwendet, ist die Mikrofonqualität idR. eher schlecht. Näher am Mund kann ich mir aber vorstellen, dass es besser wird.)

Aber draußen, unterwegs, wären die Fidelios sowieso viel zu groß. Da nimmst du halt einfach ein Paar dieser blöden Stöpsel.


----------



## Arkilf13l (30. April 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, ob du nicht einen "guten" Kopfhörer mit Kabel nimmst und für DIE Dinge, wo "mobil" wichtig ist, aber der Sound nicht ganz so wichtig ist, ein Bluetooth-Teil. Denn dann hättest du für die wichtigen Dinge einen richtig guten Sound. zB statt Headset mit BT für zB 150€ nimmst du nen Kopfhörer, der 100e kostet und nen besseren Klang hat als das 150€-BT-Headset, und dazu noch für "mobil" ein 50€-BT-Headset. Vor allem falls das BT-Teil eh nur zum telefonieren ist, würde ich das Gaming Zubehör kaufen.
> 
> Für PC und Konsole darf es aber ja so oder so eine Kabelverbindung sein, oder? Man muss da auch aufpassen: manche Kopfhörer haben vlt. Bluetooth und auch nen Stecker, aber das Mic geht vlt nur per Bluetooth, d.h für PC/Konsole klappt das nicht per Kabel.



Stimme dir vollkommen zu. Holen Sie sich ein paar schöne Kopfhörer, es gibt viele im Bereich von 75-150 €. Der Bereich über 300 € scheint normalerweise dramatisch von einem Amp / DAC-Setup zu profitieren.

Kopfhörer + Mod-Mikrofon (oder ein anderes eigenständiges Mikrofon) bieten eine bessere Qualität als jedes Headset.


----------



## Loosa (30. April 2020)

svd schrieb:


> Persönlich mag ich diese "Gaming-Headest" auch nicht wirklich.



Wie kommt's?

Ich mein, zum Musik hören (unterwegs) habe ich gute Kopfhörer. Aber beim Zocken würde ich im Leben keine Kopfhörer plus separates Mikro nehmen, wo ich dann gucken muss wie ich das zusammenfriemel und alles sauber sitzt. Auch dein Beispiel mit dazwischenstecken wäre mir zu wackelig.
Für's Spielen hab ich irgendein Logitech G mit "Surround". Keine Beanstandungen (aber kein Bluetooth).

Ist Bluetooth eigentlich schnell genug für den PC? Ich hab das nur einmal ausprobiert, als ich einen Film über BT zur Stereoanlage angucken wollte, und der Zeitversatz machte das unerträglich. War aber vielleicht nur die Anlage.


----------



## svd (30. April 2020)

Es gibt schon ordentliche Gamingheadsets, gegen ein "Beyerdynamic MMX300" würde ich nie was sagen. Auch "Sennheiser Game One", "Game Zero" oder "Audio-Technica ATH-ADG1X" basieren auf guten Kopfhörern
(selbst die "Kingston HyperX Cloud" sind ordentlich, aber eine Preisklasse drunter). Klanglich gibt es da wohl nichts zu meckern. 
Mich stört da einfach, dass der entsprechende Basiskopfhörer beinahe nur die Hälfte des kompletten Gamingheadsets kosten, oder lass es einen Hunderter weniger sein, du für diese
100€ Aufpreis aber selten ein Mikrofon dazubekommst, das auch wie ein 100€-Mikrofon klingt. 

Sicher sind diese zweckmäßig, filtern Hintergrundgeräusche mehr oder weniger gut raus. Du kannst auch sagen, dass Sprache sowieso egal ist, solange dich dein Team gut versteht. 
Aber dann täte es ein 10€ Ansteckmikrofon ja auch und für 90€ ist es nicht unmöglich, dafür klanglich eine Klasse aufzusteigen. Ist freilich eine Sache der persönlichen Präferenz ob der Komfort das Geld wert ist.
Ich kann halt nur Erfahrung sagen, hab die Kombination aus Fidelio und BoomPro genau so verschenkt, dass es gut klappt und klingt. Das Mikrofon in der 3.5mm-Buchse verdreht sich nicht, der flexible Arm kann natürlich schon seine Position ändern,
was ja im Sinne des ERfinders liegt, aber deiner Stimme bekommt einen etwas natürlicheren Klang. Das BoomPro klingt echt nicht schlecht und taugt
auch zB für einen Livestream deines Gameplays.


Hmm, laufen Zuspieler oder die Stereoanlage vielleicht mit einem älteren Bluetooth-Standard als 4.0?


----------



## KenThomsen (5. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Inputs!

Ich werde mir dann mal das Kingston HyperX Cloud anschauen und es ausporbieren. Das scheint allen Anfordeurungen zu genügen.

Die Alternative wäre dann ein Bkluetooth-Empfänger per Klinke. Laut allem, was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, ist das eine funktionierende Lösung.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2020)

KenThomsen schrieb:


> Die Alternative wäre dann ein Bkluetooth-Empfänger per Klinke. Laut allem, was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, ist das eine funktionierende Lösung.
> 
> Danke und Grüße


 Da musst du aber schauen, wie der mit Strom versorgt wird je nach dem, wofür du das dann nutzen willst. Und falls es für die Stereoanlage ist, dann bitte keinen Denkfehler machen: ein Bluetooth-EMPFÄNGER wäre dafür da, dass du zB per Handy kabellos Songs dahin SENDEST, damit die Anlage es dann über deren Boxen spielen kann.


----------

